# Formating a USB memory stick ?



## ThunderShield (Jan 13, 2005)

I tried to format a 256MB OTi Flash Memory Drive in Win XP. But i got a message that the format could not be completed. Now I can't access or use the drive.

So the question is : What to do ?


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

this is something i would like to know as well as i deleted the 256MB partition whist installing Linux a while back


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

In disk Manager, try first doing an Initialize of the device, then do the format. When the partition type is selected, select FAT, and not FAT32 or NTFS.


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

well you say there is no stupid question. well this may qualify. and i appologize for not starting my own thread. if i should please let me know. i thought this was clase to my problem so. why have two almost identical threads.

1 - how can i get into disk manager.

2 - i used to be able to insert the drive into the front USB port [located at bottom] but then my brother stepped on the USB drive. i think it may still be in working order.

that's about it


----------



## ThunderShield (Jan 13, 2005)

O.K. I tried to initialize the disk, but I cant manage to get that option for this drive when I'm in Disk Management.

I checked the Event Viewer and followed the links for Errors that might have occured: 

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Removable Storage Service
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	111
Date: 01.02.2005
Time: 22:36:09
User: N/A
Computer:	TS-01
Description:
RSM could not load media in drive Drive 0 of library OTi Flash Disk USB Device.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 01 00 00 00 ....  

This gave me no leads (the links woun't lead to the info gotten when using them in the Error Properties box. They're just part of the cut 'n paste)


Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Removable Storage Service
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	15
Date: 01.02.2005
Time: 22:36:09
User: N/A
Computer:	TS-01
Description:
RSM cannot manage library PhysicalDrive9. The database is corrupt.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

This led to an advice on uninstalling the drive when in Device Manager(so I did), and to delete the drive in [Removable Storage] - [Libraries]. When right-clicking the drive here, there is no option for "Delete".

The drive worked fine before I tried to format it. And when I tried to do so, the File System was set to FAT32.

But even when I try to format it for FAT, it still fails.

Any ideas ?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Unplug ALL USB devices.
Open Device Manager.
View, Show Hidden Devices.
Uninstall all devices under USB Controllers.
Uninstall all devices under Storage Volumes. Say no to any reboot prompts until you are finished. Also, if a Storage Volume doesn't uninstall, ignore it and move to the next one.
If you have a yellow ? with unknown devices, uninstall all of the entries there as well.

When this is done, reboot TWICE.

Reconnect the USB devices and see if they're recognized properly.


----------



## ThunderShield (Jan 13, 2005)

Should I do this, even when my USB multi-function printer and USB keyboard/mouse are working o.k. ?


----------

